# What's in your hiking pack ?



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

When you are out hiking and backpacking, what items can you not leave home without?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For me:

First Aid Kit
Garmin GPS60C GPS
GME EPIRB
Hat & Sunscreen
Minimum of 2lt of water
Some form of food, usually dry snack bars
Spare set of socks (wet socks suck hard)
Spare set of contacts and a small bottle of saline
LOUD whistle
Tasco 8x32 binoculars
CRKT First Strike Tanto fixed blade knife
Sog Aegis folder
Sog Paratool, multitool
Small allen (hex) key set
Fenix P3D CR123 flashlight
Approx 30ft paracord
About 2 yards of duct tape wrapped around an old credit card
Ammo, always lots of ammo

And finally, my trusty Ruger MKII chambered in .223.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

first aid emerngy blanket min of two buck fixed blade knives and my big one that i made from a truck spring socks extra cloths hat gloves fire starter line and hooks rope


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rat
Phone
Flask
Taxi fare


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i for got the most important thing bear spray or the next best thing


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

credit card
super cigarette
some cash
benchmade automatic


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Crown Royal, shot glass.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Water, slingshot,ammo, spare band set,knife


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

ZDP-189 said:


> Rat
> Phone
> Flask
> Taxi fare


rat is that some termolgy that ive not heard off or is it a actual rat


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ammo, an umbrella, tea and a spirit stove.

love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Insulin
Water / stainless bottle
Iodine crystals
Knife 
Firesteel / lighter
Compass
Three clear plastic drum liners
Cordage
Ziplock bags 
Bandanna

...then whatever else I feel like carrying


----------

